# Corner Gas Movie



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Canadian TV show--movie version coming--
Canadian Guitar forum

So why not mention it here.

I loved the TV show--hopefully the movie does it justice...

Corner Gas Movie


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I liked the show too, mostly to see Lacey.

I may wait for the video release though. 8)


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mixed feelings on this one...

Loved the show; and like the idea of a movie, but only if they do a really good job.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

That show was one of my guilty pleasures. Brilliant low key comedy with subtle, witty overtones. A rare Canadian, well written, well acted comedy. The danger might be using some producer who doesn't understand the nature of the humour who tries to overdo it with an over-the-top, slapstick movie. I hope Brent Butt has a lot of control over everything.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My nephew and his wife run the Corner Gas store and have just opened up the bar in Rouleau where they will be filming the reunion. If you are out that way,make sure to pop in and talk to Sylvain (AKA "Frenchie") and Kerry who are doing a wonderfull job of keeping the two places going. Tell them uncle Marc sent you !!!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Mixed feelings on this one...
> 
> Loved the show; and like the idea of a movie, but only if they do a really good job.


Yes, I feel the same. I loved the show and very much hope, but kind of doubt, the movie will be just as brilliant.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Mixed feelings on this one...
> 
> Loved the show; and like the idea of a movie, but only if they do a really good job.
> 
> View attachment 8470


Great pic! I have one of me and my kids on the patio of the Ruby, with yellow yellow canola behind us, as far as the eye can see. the day we were there, I made a point of buying a Rolo candy, and shot a few seconds of our youngest "rolling a Rolo in Rouleau" in front of the Ruby.

It's kind of a terrible thing to say, but I suspect that _Corner Gas _is probably the best thing that gang - especially Brent Butt - is going to do in their lives. Certainly the followup efforts have been lackluster. So, if it ain't broke...

Now that I think of it, THE Great Canadian Double Bill would be the Corner Gas Movie and _Duct Tape Forever _(http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0286915/). Actually, make that a triple bill with those two and _La Grande Seduction _( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366532/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 ), either the original Quebec version, or the more recent Newfoundland remake.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

also add 'strange brew' to that movie matinee list, eh!?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Why ruin a good thing, it was good as a half hour comedy. But I don't think it will make it as a movie. ship


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

*Corner Gas movie’s $8.5M budget is 75% from government 
funding despite success of the original TV series*


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like I shouldve watched an episode.

Maybe I'll. Watch the movie.from a complete newb's perspective (and then tell you I didn't like it).

If spike, snake, drake and wheels make a cameo, this will be a blockbuster.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

adcandour said:


> If spike, snake, drake and wheels make a cameo, this will be a blockbuster.


I don't think wheels will show up, he died a few years back.

As for corner gas, I love that show. Wish it never ended, it is the only show that I own all the seasons of on dvd. I just hope the movie is as good as the show was.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


> also add 'strange brew' to that movie matinee list, eh!?


Like...that's a good topic, eh? But I don't think I brought enough beer for, like, four movies.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Aw, ya hoser! Just shut up and watch the movie, eh? We can do a beer run later.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't buy box sets in general, but I did get the Corner Gas one. Loved that show!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

laristotle said:


> *Corner Gas movie’s $8.5M budget is 75% from government
> funding despite success of the original TV series*


WTF? No movie should get 75% of its budget funded by taxpayers. I don't care if it's the next freakin Citizen Kane.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> My nephew and his wife run the Corner Gas store and have just opened up the bar in Rouleau where they will be filming the reunion. If you are out that way,make sure to pop in and talk to Sylvain (AKA "Frenchie") and Kerry who are doing a wonderfull job of keeping the two places going. Tell them uncle Marc sent you !!!


That is pretty cool!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Never seen the show. Definitely won't watch the movie.
> 
> Never seen "Red Green" either, though I do remember "Smith & Smith".


Ah jeez, you are risking losing your Canadian citizenship. You ARE Canadian, right?

The episode where Brent and Davis get into a "whose is smaller" contest over cellphones, and in a fit of Freudian panic each whip theirs out on the counter to see just whose is smaller, is absolutely precious. One of the best oblique comments on male vanity I've ever seen.

Two other episodes stand out as quintessentially Canadian: the one where Oscar get hooked on the "Claw" machine and obsessively goes after the little stuffed animals in the machine, stealing loonies and twoonies from wherever he can get them to feed his habit, and the episode where the gang converge on Regina for the Grey Cup, and Emma must make a "Sophie's Choice" decision - whether to give up her Grey Cup tickets, or forfeit ever being able to shop at a dollar store anywhere in Canada ever again.

Lots of Canadian notables show up, hockey greats, rock stars, movie stars, PMs, premiers (Lorne Calvert bragging about how rectangular Saskatchewan is), and whatever Ben Mulroney is.

And Marco, this is for you: http://www.winnipegfreepress.com/ar...&utm_campaign=/arts-and-life/entertainment/TV


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> Never seen the show. Definitely won't watch the movie.
> 
> Never seen "Red Green" either, though I do remember "Smith & Smith".


Yeah I won't watch the movie either. I never got "Corner Gas", unlikely characters misinterpreting improbable situations, like a lot of sitcoms where you'd just have to put on your propeller beany to suspend disbelief to make it happen. I always liked "Smith and Smith" because Morag would break up because her husband was really, truly funny, real natural comedy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Now that I think of it, THE Great Canadian Double Bill would be the Corner Gas Movie and _Duct Tape Forever _(http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0286915/). Actually, make that a triple bill with those two and _La Grande Seduction _( http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0366532/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1 ), either the original Quebec version, or the more recent Newfoundland remake.


You know, I wasn't that into red Green at first, but then a friend showed me Duct Tape Forever--he had it on DVD--it was hilarious.
And if you haven't, watch the making of on the DVD--where they do it in character.



Mr Yerp said:


> I don't buy box sets in general, but I did get the Corner Gas one. Loved that show!


I have the first 5 seasons--and will be getting Season 6 eventually.
And yes, I do watch them.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Like...that's a good topic, eh? But I don't think I brought enough beer for, like, four movies.





bluzfish said:


> Aw, ya hoser! Just shut up and watch the movie, eh? We can do a beer run later.


No problem. I'll get my brother in law to stop by.
Don't worry. He won't crash it. That's a beer truck, eh!?


----------



## KidMeatball (Dec 3, 2011)

I got to meet Brett and Nancy at their home in Kits a few years ago. Real nice people. Nancy laughed at my jokes, Brett did not. He's just as he appears In the show, unsmiling and sarcastic. 


I think it was one of the more clever shows, very underrated. A little absurd at times, but at least it didn't hammer you with the bad jokes followed by canned laughter. I'll watch it when it comes out on DVD or something. 


Tapatalking


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Me and my wife both really enjoyed Corner Gas, but I doubt I'll rush out to the theatre for it, definitely give it a gander once it makes it's way out to the small screen though.

I also really enjoyed The Red Green show when it first came out, the later seasons failed to grab me much though. 
I know I watched the movie but I don't recall what my thoughts were on it, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, I could have done this sooner--but did anybody here watch the movie?

I checked it out on TV and enjoyed it--it was a good story for a longer episode--and a different, yet similar feel.
Some funny jokes, amusing situations and I was entertained.

The twist with Wullerton was amusing as well.

Anybody else watch?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I watched it with the wife, enjoyed it, then of course i was a big fan of the original TV show.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

When was it on? I don't even remember anything about it's release. I wonder if it will show up on Canadian Netflix. I'd love to see it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> When was it on? I don't even remember anything about it's release. I wonder if it will show up on Canadian Netflix. I'd love to see it.


It was in theatres for a week--it seemd planned that way as the commercials said--one week only.
then it was on TV, and i believe it's available on demand at the present time.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'll keep an eye out for it. It was one of my rare must watch Canadian TV series.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched an episode. How this became popular is a mystery to me.

But, enjoy.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Big fan of the show. The characters look and act like real down home people, unlike lots of shows, and the diner could be the one around the corner from where I live...same absurd conversations. The "F and E" episode, the new doctor episode, the cameos. Hank's truck is in every town I know.

Watched the movie...once...twice...three times...laughed my ass off every fucking time. Must be a "Zen, Buddhist, Winnie-The-Pooh" sort of thing. Still have it on the PVR, God bless CTV for airing it, I hate movie theatres.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Was a big fan of the show...hated the movie.... way too much filler in it for my liking.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Big fan of the show. The characters look and act like real down home people, unlike lots of shows, and the diner could be the one around the corner from where I live...same absurd conversations. The "F and E" episode, the new doctor episode, the cameos. Hank's truck is in every town I know.
> 
> Watched the movie...once...twice...three times...laughed my ass off every fucking time. Must be a "Zen, Buddhist, Winnie-The-Pooh" sort of thing. Still have it on the PVR, God bless CTV for airing it, I hate movie theatres.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I still have it on PVR as well.

I've been in small towns that weren't much different--in Saskatchewan and in other provinces as well.
It's funny, it's relatable and it's fun to watch.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Came upstairs the other night and the wife had the movie on. To be nice I sat with the wife and watched it for a couple of minutes. Lacy bounced across the screen and I went back down stairs. Makes about 7 minutes of corner gas I've seen.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Sad news from Dog River (Rouleau, SK)...

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/corner-gas-grain-elevator-fire-1.6238606


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

That town has a lot of fires.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

WCGill said:


> Yeah I won't watch the movie either. I never got "Corner Gas", unlikely characters misinterpreting improbable situations, like a lot of sitcoms where you'd just have to put on your propeller beany to suspend disbelief to make it happen. I always liked "Smith and Smith" because Morag would break up because her husband was really, truly funny, real natural comedy.



My wife and I attended two tapings of the Red Green show in Hamilton. I was featured as a "Handiman's Corner" guest. I had a brilliant idea involving duct tape, a cat and some toast with jam.

I also never found Corner Gas to be interesting.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hammerhands said:


> That town has a lot of fires.


I guess David and Carol are still chasing the Littlest Yarbo.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Still watch the show whenever it I notice it's on. Still makes me laugh. Didn't care for the animated series, it would have been better real.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

And across the street...








And across the cross-street...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And not long ago the animated series wrapped up.

While it wasn
t as good as the live action show--I still enjoyed it.

There's just something about the characters & the overall feel of the shows & movie that I really like--one of my all time favourites.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> My wife and I attended two tapings of the Red Green show in Hamilton. I was featured as a "Handiman's Corner" guest. I had a brilliant idea involving duct tape, a cat and some toast with jam.




How that became popular is a mystery to me.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> How that became popular is a mystery to me.


Do you mean the Red Green Show or the cat-jam-duct-tape thing?

Canadians, and a certain swathe of Americans, and folks in the UK, like gentle humour that doesn't smack one upside the head. There are some who prefer the painfulness of Curb Your Enthusiasm, or the franticness of FawltyTowers. That's not better or worse, just a difference in preference. So Prairie Home Companion and Andy Griffith also did well in Canada, and Red Green had/has a big following in the mid-west states like Minnesota and Wisconsin and parts of Michigan, from what I gather. People enjoy winking at the foibles of those they know. Nothing frantic, nothing humiliating, just all-too-familiar shortcomings and foolishness. Of course, like any form of humour, it can be done well and it can be done poorly. I thought Red Green and Corner Gas did it rather well. But I also liked Fawlty Towers, and Brigit & Eamon.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Do you mean the Red Green Show or the cat-jam-duct-tape thing?


The _Red Green Show_. Much like _Kids in the Hall_, I never found it funny.





> Canadians, and a certain swathe of Americans, and folks in the UK, like gentle humour that doesn't smack one upside the head.



Being British, I am more than a little bit familiar with British humour.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Steptoe and son?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Paul Running said:


> Steptoe and son?


Best episode ever, was a Radio only one. My dad had it on 45. Harold is looking for something in the yard... you hear him knock some cans (I guess) over, then this kinda gulp sound (think of a thick liquid being spilt) and he declares... "_What I have I put my hand in_?". Then it cuts. You never learn what it was. Paints such a vulgar image... it's awesome!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> The _Red Green Show_. Much like _Kids in the Hall_, I never found it funny.


Well, I never found alcohol or intoxication of any kind appealing, so I guess we're even when it comes to missing out on something that untold millions enjoy. And bear in mind that I quite enjoyed _Kids in the Hall_ *despite* never having watched it while intoxicated.



> Being British, I am more than a little bit familiar with British humour.


As am I. Grew up on _Hancock's Half Hour_ and _The Eric Sykes Show_. It was what we had here in the afternoon.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

mhammer said:


> As am I. Grew up on _Hancock's Half Hour_ and _The Eric Sykes Show_. It was what we had here in the afternoon.


You mean... _H-h-h-h-hancock's Half Hour_, don't you?? I always remember how he said the opening, kinda stuttering... or was it a stammer.... I can never remember the difference.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> As am I.



Do you mean British, or familiar with British comedy?

Being part of, and immersed in, the culture goes a long way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I mean familiar with British comedy. Given our age differences, you may be less familiar with that era in Canada when 
a) cable and "the American channels" was only something that those living much closer to the border or in the 2 or 3 major cities got,
b) Canadian programming was minimal, and
c) that gap was filled with a lot of British content.

Obviously it is not the same as growing up in the UK, but we got a lot more here than was true of many other places in the world. Bear in mind the large number of places in Canada that are named for locales in the UK that the residents yearned for. Heck, the city of Gatineau, across the river from Ottawa, used to be named Hull, and the neighbourhood where the GG and PM reside is New Edinburgh.

Not only did I grow up on Hancock and Sykes, but if I was down with a cold or whatnot, and home from school, I watched Corry with my mother back when Ken Barlow was a young-un, Ena Sharples actually smiled, and Hilda Ogden didn't wear a kerchief over her curlers. Because all those BBC shows generally lacked space for commercials (at least the number and duration more common to shows in North America), there would often be blank time at the end of the show, before the half-hour or hour. Sometimes, that would be filled up with the progenitor of music videos (Patti Page, Rosemary Clooney, and such), but Hancock and Sykes would usually have 5 minutes of football scores to fill in the time before the next show. I knew that Manchester United was THE greatest team before I ever knew where Manchester was.

And of course, we had an affinity for British literature for a variety of reasons. John Buchan, of "The 39 Steps" was Governor General, and "Three Men in a Boat" was recommended humour reading for young people. Lastly, remember that the Canadian flag had the Union Jack in the corner until 1965, and that we still sing "God Save the Queen" as if it were our own anthem.

So not exactly the same as growing up in the UK, but not all that far off either. And don't get me started on Victoria, BC....where tea is "properly" served in a Brown Betty with a knit cozy on it to keep it warm.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I mean familiar with British comedy. Given our age differences, you may be less familiar with that era in Canada when
> a) cable and "the American channels" was only something that those living much closer to the border or in the 2 or 3 major cities got,
> b) Canadian programming was minimal, and
> c) that gap was filled with a lot of British content.
> ...




Not the same. 

Unless one is part of the culture, a lot of what happens in British shows goes right over the head. Expats living in Canada at the time would have grasped it but those who had never lived there, like you, would have missed a lot.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I found Kids in the Hall quite funny--sort of saw a parallel with Monty Python, but also some big differences.

Then again maybe that I once shared stage doing improv comedy with two of the members of KITH (I doubt they would remember me) has something to do with it?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think Kids in the Hall was much like SNL. Skits were mostly funny at the time, but very short shelf life.


----------

